# BERKLEY McMAHON BIG GAME SNAP---80lb



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

10 for $3.25

Have 50 to sell

All 50 for $13.00


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Like this one ? Black or Silver ?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> Like this one ? Black or Silver ?
> 
> View attachment 17034


Yes in black


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

OK Taken them off the for sale list. NO LONGER 4 SALE


----------

